

Portland Seed Fund announces 8 startups in new class - dreeves
http://siliconflorist.com/2012/03/02/portland-seed-fund-startups-psf/

======
turoczy
Additional coverage: [http://www.oregonlive.com/small-
business/index.ssf/2012/03/p...](http://www.oregonlive.com/small-
business/index.ssf/2012/03/portland_seed_fund_names_secon.html)

